# [RECOVERY][ODIN] SCH-R530X Stock MK3 (KNOX & NO-KNOX)



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I wasn't sure where to put this but since there is no separate subforum for the *SCH-R530X *I thought I would just post it here.

I pulled the latest MK3 tar file during a kies update.

1) Straight Stock MK3 pulled from Kies update (*INCLUDES KNOX* - you have been warned): https://www.box.com/s/o785302lmi3beldok7jb

2) Stock MK3 (KNOX removed): https://www.box.com/s/absjpo7kwmgjogbg99uz

All you should have to do is Odin this in the PDA section (check your Odin settings before flashing, the only thing that should be checked are the Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time)

Odin3 v3.07 has always worked for me: https://www.box.com/s/j8vvag82lrp40l60jq5s

*Disclaimer: *This is for the SGS 3 model # SCH-R530X and not any other version (unless it magically works for some other S3, which I have no clue about). Flash at your own risk.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

I just flashed the KNOX removed version, and got endless bootloops. Downloading and gonna try and flash the KNOX included version and see what happens.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

Successfully flashed and booted the KNOX included version. So far, so good. Thanks for supplying this!!! I've been wanting to go back to a stock version for a few months now!


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

Ok, after a full day of use, I've only had one major issue... the phone likes to soft reset itself, mostly after anything that rotates the screen to landscape, camera opens, then immediately soft resets. I turned auto rotation off, so all apps are functioning like they should be in portrait mode.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

Went ahead and reflashed the no Knox version last night, cleared cache and factory reset in recovery, everything is good to go so far!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

hatersgonnahate said:


> Went ahead and reflashed the no Knox version last night, cleared cache and factory reset in recovery, everything is good to go so far!


good deal. thats wierd about the bootloops because another guy used the no knox and was fine. looks like you got it though!


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

Yea I think it was just a bad flash or I forgot to wipe the first time around, noob mistake lol. Thank you though, all is working well since I posted last, not one error, problem, or concern at all. I also managed to obtain root by using w0lf droid safe root.

Thanks again for posting this up!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

awesome. youre welcome. btw what carrier are you on?


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm on Ntelos


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

hatersgonnahate said:


> I'm on Ntelos


Ok thats good to know. I'm on Nex-tech Wireless here in Kansas. nTelos and Nex-tech use the same generic phones. I used to have the samsung showcase and the tar files worked for a lot of the small regional carriers.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm just glad I stumbled upon this post. There's not much support for this model of the s3. There was great support when I was on AT&T and Verizon, but not much at all for ntelos. The Verizon roms worked on it, but some features didn't work that well.


----------



## Lrs121 (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh thank god. Though Im hoping there will be no issues if i ever have to return to stock with this since i got phone with MK4 installed by default. such a pain coming from a verizon model customized for inland cellular.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Yea that's what sucks about the regional carriers. Most custom roms are built for the big carriers. I've had great luck with Verizon roms but it's always a bitch to get stuff like mms to work.

Usually edits to change the drop down name and build.prop info isn't too bad, but those are just cosmetic.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

If you already have a custom recovery installed, I definitely recommend creating an image as well as a cwm backup. That's be easier than flashing stock and starting over in most cases. But it's always nice to have a stock file to fix major issues.

Now I'm curious how many regional carriers use the generic s3.


----------



## Lrs121 (Oct 3, 2011)

So Verizon roms work? As for the mms it seems to be fairly generic on my phone.


----------



## Lrs121 (Oct 3, 2011)

showcasemodr said:


> If you already have a custom recovery installed, I definitely recommend creating an image as well as a cwm backup. That's be easier than flashing stock and starting over in most cases. But it's always nice to have a stock file to fix major issues.
> 
> Now I'm curious how many regional carriers use the generic s3.


Ive been looking for one but i have yet to find any recomendations on what recovery to use. been juggling the idea of using the uscell, metro pcs, or verizon recovery.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

If you're rooted didn't you already Odin a custom recovery? I'm assuming the CWM or Philz or TWRP custom recovery for the US cellular or Verizon should work.

Just in case they screw it up this tar file does have the stock recovery for the R530X. I've just been too busy to pull the modem.bin out of the tar file in case somebody just wanted the recovery.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

Still on stock recovery... After I got this stock version up and running, I was looking for a simple one-click root, and I stumbled upon w0lfdroid. It does all the rooting without having to flash anything in recovery.

http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2013/12/Safe-Root-Android-4.3-Galaxy-S3-S4-Note-No-Warranty-Void.html?m=1


----------



## Lrs121 (Oct 3, 2011)

used the safe root method that doesnt require a custom recovery. think ill dd the partitions and then see which recovery works better.


----------



## hatersgonnahate (Jan 29, 2014)

I installed cwm from the play store and chose the option for the metro pcs S3, downloaded and installed it, booted into recovery just fine, toggled through my sd cards, made a nandroid backup. So far, so good.


----------



## jjj551280 (Apr 28, 2014)

i screwed up bad i need a pit and is there any way i could get a compressed version uploded on mega im on a slow connection


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Heres a link to a thread regarding pit files for US Variants of the SIII. Just click on the Index of Pits link and pick the R530. I've never tried the pits listed there but hopefully that should let you repartition and then flash stock.

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/3882-pit-files-for-all-us-variants-of-sgsiii/

Edit: Please note that in that guys post he said to make sure and use the pit file ALONG WITH a stock ROM tar file or else you'll be bricked.


----------



## jjj551280 (Apr 28, 2014)

showcasemodr said:


> Edit: Please note that in that guys post he said to make sure and use the pit file ALONG WITH a stock ROM tar file or else you'll be bricked.


i have tried an r530usc 16gb pit it says that securecheck fail: pit

PS. sorry about my newb question its already compressed.... used to .md5 not being an archive


----------



## jjj551280 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lrs121 said:


> So Verizon roms work? As for the mms it seems to be fairly generic on my phone.


just search d2lte and you can get cyanogen and slim rom.... yes everything is confirmed to work


----------



## jjj551280 (Apr 28, 2014)

UPDATE: no r530x pits availiable someone please>

dd if=/dev/block/mmcblk0 of=/sdcard/out.pit bs=8 count=481 skip=2176

upload if possible


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

can someone that has a r530x help him out with the pitfile. i dont have mine anymore. if anybody is willing i can post further details.


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

did you try the 530 pitnfrom here? https://docs.google.com/folderview?id=0B_f9DspC1bKLM29ranlLMTNSYmc

imguessing thats for the 530u though.


----------



## Lrs121 (Oct 3, 2011)

http://lrsservers.sytes.net/devices/d2xar/

theres a copy of the .pit pulled from my r530x using heimdall in there.

note this is only for a 16 gig device


----------



## skeller0160 (Nov 28, 2015)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3yTMiR4D9T0YXhCeVREdm5oNmM/view?usp=docslist_api

Here the.pit file for the 8gb sch-r530x version (nTelos)


----------

